# extreme drive, over the top, dominant, crazy



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYNm-BYIvYY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I see the bar has been set. Now I have to get a chicken and teach it to actually play a tune ...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> I see the bar has been set. Now I have to get a chicken and teach it to actually play a tune ...


 My chicken is writing her own tune, that's cooler!


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> My chicken is writing her own tune, that's cooler!


You might want to tell her she's a little tone deaf. I heard some fowl (pun intended) notes in there.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Who needs Mozart? :lol:


----------



## Jan Wensink (Sep 17, 2010)

I read that you want to use her for training the timing of your students. Do you know Sniffy the virtual rat? It's a great program to train timing with the clicker.


----------



## Jeff McMahon (May 18, 2013)

Nice video!

Now, if I could get my 9mo old daughter to play like that!

Jeff


----------



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

Never cease to amaze with the science projects.....but can you get him to fetch us cold beers? That would be a show stopper.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeremy Wall said:


> Never cease to amaze with the science projects.....but can you get him to fetch us cold beers? That would be a show stopper.


I can get her to pick up beer bottle caps......does that count?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I can get her to pick up beer bottle caps......does that count?



Not unless she opened the bottle.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Not unless she opened the bottle.


I think for that job she'd be considered behaviorally limited. LOL


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Training chickens is so much fun and such an undervalued tool! 

Try teaching her to tug a toy  it looks hilarious


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Training chickens is so much fun and such an undervalued tool!
> 
> Try teaching her to tug a toy  it looks hilarious


I know, we taught them to tug on things at the Bob Bailey workshop, some of them get pretty animated about it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

can he play under pressue, put him in Skinner box, with Patterdale outside window... :-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> can he play under pressue, put him in Skinner box, with Patterdale outside window... :-o



Side bar
A friend who raises working JRTs had one that became a chicken killer. She tried an old remedy of tying the dead chicken around the dog's neck in hopes it would make the dog sick and turn it off chicken killing.
By the 3-4th day the chicken was a about as ripe and a dead chicken can get in a hot summer.The dog strutted around like it was wearing Chanel No5. Proud as the proverbial peacock!
Needless to say it didn't work.


----------

